# Interesting Photos of ENGLAND in 1890



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Here are some interesting photos of England in 1890...http://www.vintag.es/2011/10/england-1890.html


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2014)

England has such an old and interesting history, and as a child I was fascinated by the class differentiation, and how it came about. I never could figure out how so many people could live in so small a country. Then I realize that England helped populate many other countries.


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2014)

Loved the pics.  Thanks Sea.


----------



## HarryHippy (May 9, 2014)

Thank you for the link SeaBreeze


----------



## Pam (May 9, 2014)

Great, thanks.


----------



## littleowl (May 9, 2014)

In America there is a class difference.

You are either very rich or very poor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

I'm neither Littleowl, there are still some of us that are considered middle-class.


----------

